# Any info?



## snoman701 (Jul 17, 2018)

I've got at least a few hundred pounds of these or similar connectors, does anyone have any rough numbers, or deal in them?

I know connectors can run all over the place, but I'm questioning what I should be able to get for aerospace....not consumer grade electronic connectors. 

I really don't care to tear in to these myself.


https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180718/6f6bd41f38b745f86e2edb1e4a106f87.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jul 17, 2018)

CAn you open one up? I had some close to it, pretty damn good stuff.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 17, 2018)

Those are TAG connectors and have some pretty good gold in them. A pair of needle nose and you can pull them out like teeth through the back once the case is removed. I tried a cell at first, but the gold was thick so i had to go to ap which left nice thick foils! It's been a few years since i have run across any more. Don't remember what the yield was, but i do remember i was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## etack (Jul 18, 2018)

I can't see the pick are they new are pulls.

Eric


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 18, 2018)

These are big connectors that were primarily used to connect peripheral devices
like DASD, tape drives, line printers, comm controllers, etc. to IBM mainframes.
They weren't normally plugged in and unplugged very much so the wear on the 
gold plating should be minimal. They were referred to as "bus and tag" cables.

This would be a place where a MFG wouldn't scrimp on gold plating as data would
be passing through at high speeds. These connectors always had nice looking pins
in them. I used to cut the connectors off the cables and sell the cable and connectors
separately. It's not super easy to pull the pins from the connectors but it can be done. 8)


----------



## snoman701 (Jul 18, 2018)

Anyone know of a commercial buyer for stuff like this? I have no interest in pulling pins.


----------



## butcher (Jul 18, 2018)

I Love those pins, they make great nitric acid in the process of recovering the gold. the only thing wrong with them is the wear on the old hands pulling pins.

I would be interested in buying them, although I do not know yields or a price to buy, I do know they do produce a good yield in gold.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 18, 2018)

I do remember the ones in black plastic were easy to do. They are like fragile plastic and if you hit them with a hammer they will shatter to pieces and the pins just fall out. I also remember the wires are hard to cut because of how many there are in a group and wire cutters won't cut a thick wad of them. I found the best thing to use was pvc ratchet pipe cutters. It cuts right through them like a hot knife through butter! 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wolverine-PST002-Hose-and-PVC-Ratcheting-Tube-Cutter/17751672?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&adid=22222222227016750054&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=40873348472&wl4=pla-78766170392&wl5=1013015&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=8175035&wl11=online&wl12=17751672&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## anachronism (Jul 18, 2018)

Sno find someone who is good at leaching. That stuff is perfect for that. 

All the messing around hand dismantling and dissolving in AP is mind numbing on that kind of product. The waste generated is enormous. 

If it were me I'd bang it through a hammer mill, get rid of most of the plastics and leach it in an appropriate solution. 8) 8)


----------



## snoman701 (Jul 18, 2018)

anachronism said:


> Sno find someone who is good at leaching. That stuff is perfect for that.
> 
> All the messing around hand dismantling and dissolving in AP is mind numbing on that kind of product. The waste generated is enormous.
> 
> If it were me I'd bang it through a hammer mill, get rid of most of the plastics and leach it in an appropriate solution. 8) 8)



I forget that the green plastic hammers. I've put them in the blender before. Can't say that it liked it, but it worked. 

I imagine the plastic after hammering still carries values.

I have some others that do not break up.


----------



## snoman701 (Jul 18, 2018)

Palladium said:


> I do remember the ones in black plastic were easy to do. They are like fragile plastic and if you hit them with a hammer they will shatter to pieces and the pins just fall out. I also remember the wires are hard to cut because of how many there are in a group and wire cutters won't cut a thick wad of them. I found the best thing to use was pvc ratchet pipe cutters. It cuts right through them like a hot knife through butter!
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wolverine-PST002-Hose-and-PVC-Ratcheting-Tube-Cutter/17751672?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&adid=22222222227016750054&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=40873348472&wl4=pla-78766170392&wl5=1013015&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=8175035&wl11=online&wl12=17751672&wl13=&veh=sem



I have a set of ratcheting cable cutters that I use for stuff like that, it does make it easier.


----------



## butcher (Jul 19, 2018)

I remove the pins with a pin extracting tool, these tools come in various sizes, some manufacturers use stainless steel sleeves which surround the pin to hold it in the casing, the tools tube slides over the stainless steel barbs, some tools use a rod in the tube to push the pin out of the casing.
I then remove the stainless steel from the pin with a small pair of diagonal cutters, then cut each pin into small pieces with lineman pliers.

After a pound or two, you gain a strong hand grip, along with the blister under the callouses on your hand.

But the gold, nitric acid, and copper sulfate (electrolyte) make it all worth my efforts.


----------



## markscomp (Jul 19, 2018)




----------

